# Rehoming budgies any advice please



## Ella64734 (4 mo ago)

Hello, I have two budgies Max and Rory, I have had max for 7 years and Rory for 2. I have found taming them extremely difficult which has caused an issue removing them from the cage so they can fly. They have a very large cage which allows them to fly but after months of training I haven’t had any improvements which has been a big stress as I don’t want my birds to be stuck in their cage. I am thinking about rehoming them to a rescue/ sanctuary as I just want what’s best for them and for them to be happy. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Birds do not have to be tamed in order for them to have out of the cage time. You said you have had Max for 7 years, what has he been doing for 7 years has he been cage bound all those years? I do not feel it is fair to him at his age to rehome him because you have not been successful taming him. None of my birds are hand tame and they spend most of the day out of the cage.


----------



## Ella64734 (4 mo ago)

Thank you for the reply. I have previously left the cage roof and door open so he can come out but he has only stayed in his cage. And had no desire to leave the cage to fly. The rescue I was going to rehome him to has big cages that he could fly in without being removed from his cage. He needs to come out and fly but without me removing him from the cage he won’t


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If Max does not wish to come out of the cage, then he would not be forced to do so. He is 7 years old now.
At this point he is considered a senior citizen and rehoming him would be entirely unfair to him.

When you adopt a pet, you are making a commitment.
Budgies are NOT "disposable" pets.
When a person" adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 
To me, that means for the animal's entire life and the owner should be doing everything necessary to ensure that animal is healthy, happy and provided with the best care for its optimal well-being.*


----------



## Ella64734 (4 mo ago)

Whilst I do understand your point I cannot have budgies for the rest of my life as when a budgie passes I have to adopt another so my other budgie is not on his own then I’m in a cycle of buying budgie after budgie so they are not alone. I would have to rehome them at some point as in 10 years that I’ve owned budgies my situation has changed as I’m leaving for university. Yes I did make the choice when I got my first budgie to be there for the remainder of his life but they are flock animals and need to be together, I simply can’t keep on adopting a new budgie every time one passes. Which therefore leaves me with the only option to rehome. If you have any advice on this I would love to hear thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Contacting an Avian Veterinarian and/or a bird rescue is a good step to take when rehoming is necessary.

If you choose to try to rehome them yourself, you need to screen any potential new owners and request a reasonable rehoming fee.
People who see "free" when it comes to animals will often not treat them well and ensure they have the time, attention and care they need.

Think about how you want your budgies cared for and make up a list of questions based on that criteria.

For example:

1. Have you owned budgies in the past?
2. Do you have any birds currently?
3. Where do you plan to house the birds?
4. Are there other pets in the household?
5. Do you have small children and/or teenage children?
6. What will you feed the budgies?
7. Will you provide them with fresh vegetables, a quality seed mix and pellets every day?
8. How much time can you spend with the birds on a daily basis?
9. Do you know the steps to discourage breeding with a mixed gender pair?
10. Do you have the financial resources to ensure the budgies get any necessary medical attention in the case of injury or illness?
11. Do you have an Avian Veterinarian?*


----------



## Ella64734 (4 mo ago)

Thank you for your reply, I have found a local budgie rescue and sanctuary. there were photos attached which showed big cages and indoor Avery. With all the necessary budgie equipment, But I will be visiting the rescue before I hand my budgies over and ensuring they are with people who know how to properly care for them. While this is very sad for me I believe it is the best option for them. Thank you for your advice


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck and please let us know how things progress.*


----------



## Sewest89 (5 mo ago)

Hi, we are looking for an older Budgie as a friend for ours who is around the same age (her previous mate died) we would only be able to rehome the 7 year old though.


----------

